# 2010 Paris Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Alternating years with the Frankfurt Auto Show, Paris is one of the major highlights on the automotive calendar with all the major European countries taking part. Like Frankfurt, it's also a launch-pad for exotics and supercars, and 2010 is shaping up to be no different.

While plenty of more sedate models will no doubt leak-out in the lead-up to the show, current pricey models tipped to debut include the new Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Super Sport, a successor to the Lamborghini Murciélago, the Audi RS7 and even a new Lotus sports car (Espirt?). Also set to debut is the new Range Rover Evoque, plus the Hyundai's highly-anticipated Veloster.

Follow our live coverage of the *2010 Paris Auto Show* beginning September 30 on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Lukeluk (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello, everyone. I also watched what happened at the Paris Auto Show and one of the presentations that made me curious and excited was the new 2012 Nissan GT-R.
Here is the article:
2012 Nissan GT-R makes its appearance at Paris. World cars news. Nissan auto news


----------

